# How to connect iPhone to smart tv?



## vaindioux (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi

I would like to watch videos from various sites on from my iPhone 7 to my smart TV.
I watched a video on YouTube and someone uses a 3 way cable.
I tried finding that cable on eBay but the sellers write so many things in description and title that I am not sure which one is the right one.
I will buy it from any site.

Thanks

Pat


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi I think your going to need one of these 4smarts Lightning to HDMI Full HD Adapter - Black/Grey


----------



## vaindioux (Jun 21, 2009)

oscer1 said:


> Hi I think your going to need one of these 4smarts Lightning to HDMI Full HD Adapter - Black/Grey


Perfect, thanks oscer1

Pat


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Your welcome


----------

